# Sunday's Show and Tell..5/14/17...Mother's Day



## jd56 (May 14, 2017)

Happy Mother's Day, ladies!

Let's see what relics you have found from this past week.
Whether it be bike related or not. 
Please include pictures as we do love pictures !

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Nita.95 (May 14, 2017)

By chance do you know what model it might be?!




Sent from my Z833 using Tapatalk


----------



## JKT (May 14, 2017)

picked up a Fisher 1892 390lb. saw makers anvil the base is 13" X 17"  the top is  7" X 12 1/2"  its 12 3/4" tall  and a Canedy Otto blacksmith forge blower from around 1900 considered to be the Rolls Royce of forge blowers ...


----------



## vincev (May 14, 2017)

No bikes.Just old stuff.


----------



## Kstone (May 14, 2017)

Child's telescope from Christmas 1907. I'm using it as part of one of my sculptures for an exhibition entry next week.


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (May 14, 2017)

No bike stuff, but got a couple thermometers from an estate sale. The Hires root beer looks brand new. Thanks for reminding us it's Mother's Day, just called my wife from work, lol.


----------



## rustystone2112 (May 14, 2017)

This weeks medicine for my Delta Disease, a pretty nice feather top  lock top headlight someone sprayed white over the OG ivory,
Pretty sure I can remove it  and a one year only {1939 } Delta Apollo lantern with the box.


----------



## Neanderthal77 (May 14, 2017)

Picked up these two this week.  My wife was wanting to try a project of her own so this '54 Starlet? should be a good one.  Have a set of wheels and tires for it already.  Then the '57 Hornet I have a set of chrome s7's and tires for it already also.  Have the whole tank just no screws and horn.  Will be on the hunt for a correct set of truss rods and rear rack.  Are the bars and stem correct?


----------



## mike j (May 14, 2017)

Received this 48 volt controller for the "Beast" (37 Colson) from Luna cycles. Luckily the wires are labeled. This will replace the 36 volt controller that I believe was somewhat fried when I got it up at Dudley in March. Waiting on a 12 volt battery from Clean Republic. This will be put in series w/ the other three that I have, upping the setup to a 1000 watts, should be one hell of a cruiser, especially w/ the Sturmey-archer 2spd. kickback w/overdrive. Cant wait. Photo of the beast in it's natural environment.


----------



## Rollo (May 14, 2017)

... Some repop oil cans ...


----------



## catfish (May 14, 2017)

rustystone2112 said:


> View attachment 466519





Great decal!


----------



## XBPete (May 14, 2017)

Received a Silver King book from Scott #1, a set of SK adjusters from Scott #2 and got an assortment of ball bearings for rebuilds.


----------



## tanksalot (May 14, 2017)

I got this Elgin it's common as far as prewar bikes go but nice parts .


----------



## petritl (May 14, 2017)

Table full of cool stuff; any idea on the age and maker of the dual brass bell?


----------



## Robertriley (May 14, 2017)

I picked this up today


----------



## WetDogGraphix (May 14, 2017)

Well, another Box showed up, their starting to stack up like cord wood........



 

Then got a few smalls, and a rack for a Colson which may or may not be in one of those boxes....


----------



## Jay81 (May 14, 2017)

No bike stuff this week,  but picked up this cool old brass torch made by Detroit Torch and Mfg Co at a garage sale.  I actually saved it from being turned into a lamp.  I pick up off the table it was on, and as I'm checking it out and looking for a price,  the guy says "oh,  that was for sale,  but now I've decided to make a lamp out of it 
then it will be for sale" 
After some back and forth of me explaining I like it just the way it is, as a display piece for my garage and him saying it's not for sale until he makes a lamp out of it :eek: I ask how much the lamp will be.  He gives me a price. 
I offer $20 less than the lamp price for him to sell me the darn thing. He counters my offer and I accept. 
So here's my cool vintage unmolested brass Detroit Torch


----------



## WetDogGraphix (May 14, 2017)

Oh, I forgot this.....it's in the bike box.....for my 36 Tribar.....much better.


----------



## rustintime (May 14, 2017)

I scored an old Buggin license plate frame from a local thirft store.. My needed tool order came in and I found an old metal Pepsi can tucked away in a wall I had to open for repair... I was hoping to find a note or some cash but no luck, just a empty can..


----------



## IngoMike (May 14, 2017)

A nice, simple display stand I got from eBay UK for less than $40....just what I needed for the Rambler.


----------



## Dave K (May 14, 2017)

Picked up this 41 DX to be a camping bike for my wife.  Did a quick clean and grease but still some issues to work out.




Goes good with her Maroon 41


----------



## IngoMike (May 14, 2017)

I lost my mind or something has happened in the past couple of weeks because I bought a couple of Ladies bikes. I never thought it would happen to me, but here I am with two ladies bikes. They were both local purchases from fellow Cabers, Giovanni and Gtdohn, which gives me some justification, with easy pick-up and no shipping. I have always pulled away from a Ladies frame, but these two were both speaking to me, and are now a welcome addition to the fleet These are not my photos, but here are the bikes.........not a lot of miles on these two.
1901 Pierce Ladies Double Cushion Chain-less 


 
1921 Elgin Ladies


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 15, 2017)

JKT said:


> picked up a Fisher 1892 390lb. saw makers anvil the base is 13" X 17"  the top is  7" X 12 1/2"  its 12 3/4" tall  and a Canedy Otto blacksmith forge blower from around 1900 considered to be the Rolls Royce of forge blowers ...
> ...
> View attachment 466490
> 
> View attachment 466491



my grandfather was a blacksmith - don't remember his brand of forge blower, but it was close enough to this one.  It was cool as a kid to turn the crank, especially when the fire was stoked.


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 15, 2017)

petritl said:


> Table full of cool stuff; any idea on the age and maker of the dual brass bell?
> /QUOTE]



  Tad, I didn't realize you got the stem you were needing from Art - congrats again


----------



## bicycle larry (May 15, 2017)

Dave K said:


> Picked up this 41 DX to be a camping bike for my wife.  Did a quick clean and grease but still some issues to work out.
> View attachment 466948
> Goes good with her Maroon 41
> View attachment 466949



my wife has two the same maroon and blue!!! from bicycle larry


----------



## John zachow (May 15, 2017)

This showed up at my door. Prewar elgin


----------



## blasterracing (May 15, 2017)

Shelby Beauty Bike


----------



## rustystone2112 (May 15, 2017)

For an exercise bike it's gotta be the coolest one I've seen


----------



## volksboy57 (May 15, 2017)

I found this sweet wheel accessory!


----------



## Kramai88 (May 15, 2017)

Picked up this tandem to fulfill a promise to my granddaughter

got this old girl not exactly sure what is yet

made a trade with a fellow CABE member for this




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## volksboy57 (May 15, 2017)

This frame showed up last week. Just seeing what parts fit. Will be flipping the bars and changing the neck to a aluminum torrington. Can't decide on whitewalls or not.


----------



## blasterracing (May 15, 2017)

rustystone2112 said:


> For an exercise bike it's gotta be the coolest one I've seen



Thank you.  We have the girls version as well.


----------



## bicycle larry (May 15, 2017)

John zachow said:


> This showed up at my door. Prewar elginView attachment 466975



o boy john that's a nice one glade to see you got it!! from bicycle larry


----------

